# Fully recovered for the second time , no meds.



## razec (Aug 26, 2015)

Hi guys...

I finally feel ready to share my recovery...because, i finally feel i´m 100% recovered.

It lasted for about 13 months for me...and i felt more derealization than dp,

I didnt use any medication...just exercised a bit more and drank 2/3 cups of chamomile tea a day.

My dr was caused by severe anxiety because of stress...financial and professional problems, my dad passed way 1 year before and some emotional stress because my girlfriend.

I felt everything...random panic attacks, nothing made sense about my surroundings, a weird fog in my vision, feelings of emptiness, feeling of fainting, blank vision, hopelessness, my future seemed dark and lost, initially had lot of trouble getting out of my house...and public places gave me panic attacks...and a lot more.... basicaly i felt like shit 24/7 during several months.

I´ll answer exactly what you need to hear and what was true to me...first 3 months it´s horrible...worst imaginable suffering a human can go through...after that, still horrible but you start to deal a little better with it...at month 10 really started to improve...now 13 months after i feel fine...just like i was before...i feel exactly like myself again!

What i did?! Nothing...i did literally nothing, i never stayed home no matter how bad i felt...i lived my life normally...i suffered a lot doing this but thats what i did, didnt took a single anxiety or depression medication...this meds didnt exist ages ago and people survived...and i survived too!

I´m with you...trust me it will go away...you wake up everyday and feel the same...and think it´s not getting better...but it is...very slowly but it is.

Be brave and live with it until it goes away!You will be yourself again trust me!! 
Any questions please ask


----------



## illmatic (Apr 16, 2016)

Congrats, Thanks for coming back and posting! A lot of what you did to recover has been helping me too, I feel like I am very close to 100%.

Do you feel like your old self now? Did you have relapses on the road to recovery?


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

Nice story! How do you look at DP being recovered? Does it feel like it didn't even happened like some say? Or do you view it the same way, but you're just not affected by it anymore?


----------



## razec (Aug 26, 2015)

illmatic said:


> Congrats, Thanks for coming back and posting! A lot of what you did to recover has been helping me too, I feel like I am very close to 100%.
> 
> Do you feel like your old self now? Did you have relapses on the road to recovery?


Thank you...my pleasure 

Yes i feel like myself again.

Yes i had a lot of relapses...my recovery was very slow and with relapses...but i am very positive, when i had bad days i just thought to my self that tomorow would be better...and the good days would come eventually.


----------



## razec (Aug 26, 2015)

Pondererer said:


> Nice story! How do you look at DP being recovered? Does it feel like it didn't even happened like some say? Or do you view it the same way, but you're just not affected by it anymore?


Thanks.

I view it the same way, but it does not affect me anymore ( im like superman now eheh)...you dont just forget that living hell...


----------

